# The Fibonacci Sequence



## itywltmt

On my platforms this month, it's _"F" for February_, a fun look at themes that share in common the letter "F", like, well, the *F*ibonacci Sequence.

In the book _Liber Abac_i (Translation: The Book of Calculation, published in 1202), the author considers the growth of an idealized (biologically unrealistic) rabbit population:

A newly born pair of rabbits, one male, one female, are put in a field; rabbits are able to mate at the age of one month so that at the end of its second month a female can produce another pair of rabbits; rabbits never die and a mating pair always produces one new pair (one male, one female) every month from the second month on.

How many pairs will there be in one year?








The author of the book, Leonardo of Pisa, known as _Fibonacci_, thus presents the first documented example of what has come to be known as the _Fibonacci sequence_, that is the number of pairs of rabbits after each month: 0, 1, 1, 2, 3, 5, 8, 13, .., each number being derived as the sum of the two preceeding entries in the sequence.

Some of you may remember the sequence being part of the at times twisted plot in the Dan Brown novel (and the Ron Howard motion picture) _The DaVinci Code_. Or how about this parody...






Today's montage is made up of works whose numerology and order illustrate the sequence. To do so, I will rely on a major work - the op. 1 caprices for solo violin by *Paganini *in the reference mono recording by Ruggiero Ricci.

_(TEASER: The complete recording is featured in next week's PTB post)_

The number "0" is represented by a movement from *Bruckner*'s Symphony no. 0 - _Die Nullte_ (translated to The Zeroth, not to be confused with his symphony "00", or his _Studiensymphonie_). The remainder of the sequence is illustrated by two feature works.

From *Antonin Dvořák* - a favourite of this blog -the charming op. 34 quartet which pre-dates his American stay by 15 years. Dvořák was a champion of folk music, and this quartet has all the charm and earmarks of what made him successful with audiences.

*Edvard Grieg* composed nearly two hours of music for Ibsen's play Peer Gynt (Grieg's op. 23) , most of which is worth listening to in context of the play. However, rightly or wrongly, the Peer Gynt music is most often heard in the form of the two concert suites Grieg assembled (his opp. 46 and 55). Where the first suite contains some of the most famous and enduring passages of the incidental music (the Morning Mood and the Hall of the Mountain King), the second suite has more the feel of being a set of Grieg's favourites - and the song that Solveig sings in Act 4 of the play is hauntingly beautiful.

Happy listening!

*ITYWLTMT Podcast Montage #59 - The Fibonacci Sequence
(Originally issued on Friday, June 15, 2012)​*
*Anton BRUCKNER (1824-1896) *
Third movement (_Scherzo: Presto - Trio: Langsamer und ruhiger_) from Symphony no. 0, in D Minor, WAB100 ('Die Nullte') 
Royal Scottish National Orchestra 
Georg Tintner, conducting

*Niccolò PAGANINI (1782-1840) *
Caprices for Solo Violin, Op. 1
(Nos. 1,2,3,5,8,13 and 21) 
Ruggerio Ricci, violin

*Antonín DVOŘÁK (1841-1904) * 
String Quartet no.9 in D Minor, op. 34
Stamitz Quartet

*Edvard GRIEG (1843-1907) *
Peer Gynt, Suite no.2, op. 55
Berliner Philharmoniker 
Herbert von Karajan, conducting


Original Bilingual Commentary: http://itywltmt.blogspot.ca/2012/06/montage-59-fibonacci-sequence-la-suite.html

Detailed Playlist: http://www.docstoc.com/docs/121835746/pcast059 Playlist

Podcat Link (Internet Archive): http://archive.org/details/TheFibonacciSequence

Poscast Link (Pod-O-Matic): http://itywltmt.podomatic.com/entry/2014-02-04T00_00_00-08_00 (Link valid until 28 February 2014)


*February 7, 2014, "I Think You Will Love This Music Too" will feature a new podcast "Arthur Fiedler" at its Pod-O-Matic Channel .Read more February 7 on our blogs in English  and in French.*


----------

